# Default develop settings



## TransitOpDave (Apr 1, 2012)

Having upgraded from LR3 to LR4, I find the new default setting for every photo in my catalog quite bizarre: Exposure is -1.0; Contrast is -33; and Blacks is +25. The files are dng. Not surprisingly, the  photos are rendered underexposed and lacking contrast and dynamic range.

I'm generally pretty satisfied with Zeroed settings as a starting point for my developing, so I apply a Zeroed preset on import. However, I find it frustrating that a double-click on the Exposure control after some initial tweaking doesn't return the value to zero, but rather to the default of -1.0. That means I have to manually set the value to zero if I want to return to my preferred starting point.

Is there a way to change these default settings?


----------



## Happy Haggis (Apr 1, 2012)

Make sure the image you have displayed in the Develop module has the settings you want as default, then hold down the Alt key and click the Reset button. Its name will change to 'Set Default...'


----------



## TransitOpDave (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. That's perfect.


----------

